# Your thoughts on nest box please



## Boroview Farm (Mar 11, 2010)

I am sticking some nest boxes into a specific space. I have two shelves that are 6 feet long, 16 in deep, and 15 in high. My question is would it be best to make the individual boxes 24 in wide (total of six boxes) or make them 36 in wide (total of four)? Can/will a pair raise two sets of babies in one nest box that is 24x16?

Thanks


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

24"x16"x15" is large enough. The parents will crowd the youngsters out of the nest bowl and lay the second set of eggs. By the time the second eggs hatch the first youngsters would of left the nestbox. Good luck-Nick..


----------

